

How LinkedIn Has Turned Your Resume Into A Cash Machine - gruseom
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2012/06/27/how-linkedin-strategy/1

======
Alex3917
How do you find all the good articles?

In all seriousness though, I think recruiting is going to be one of the
biggest growth industries over the next 20 years. We're starting to see more
and more online education programs offering credentials designed to be easily
shared and searchable online. All this data should lead to a boom in the
recruiting industry, which will hopefully lead to a positive feedback cycle
with more and more people continually upskilling for free on their own time so
that they can be found by these recruiters. Hopefully this will tip the
balance of power away from US News & World Report, which will in turn free up
colleges (and then high schools) to innovate and modernize, at least to the
extent the law currently allows.

I don't think we're going to see any massive systemic changes any time soon,
but I am reasonably optimistic that we will at least start seeing pockets of
high quality stuff going on in the not-too-distant future.

~~~
gruseom
Articles? mostly from RSS feeds I've accumulated and skim in the mornings like
one used to read the paper.

This article is right up HN's alley so too bad it mostly hasn't been noticed.
Someone should try reposting it (maybe via the print url) in a day or two.

The more talent and creativity matter, the important recruiting gets, so I
agree with you there. On the other hand, corporate recruiting feels so
generally horrid that that industry needs disrupting as well. But maybe moving
more to in-house recruiters will help. After all, they say "don't outsource
your core" and they also say "it's all about the people", and those add up to
"don't outsource recruiting".

~~~
Alex3917
"On the other hand, corporate recruiting feels so generally horrid that that
industry needs disrupting as well."

I feel like this is largely because right now recruiting is insanely hard. Not
only are there not a lot of highly skilled programmers without jobs, but there
aren't even good tools to figure out who the most highly skilled programmers
are. In fact, recruiting is so hard that it's difficult to even figure out who
the good recruiters are, because the success rates are so low even for the
talented ones.

That's why I think these free online education initiatives are going to be the
game changer, because they are going to provide lots of highly skilled people
and also the tools to find them. Suddenly this makes recruiting a lot easier,
and it also makes it obvious who the good recruiters and who the bad
recruiters are. This in turn makes it easier for companies to justify paying
top dollar for the best recruiters in their industry, it makes it easier for
programmers to justify teaching themselves new skills, and just creates a
whole lot of virtuous cycles all around.

~~~
gruseom
That's also why I thought Hacker School was such a great idea.

